# Camping Eco Marjal



## TM59

To all you lucky people who have had the opportunity of enjoying the sun in Camping Eco Marjal in Spain. Has it lived up to your expectations?

I appreciate it is a new site now long opened.

Looks great on the web. Hope to visit later in the year.

Trevor


----------



## Cliffie

Hi Trevor, we are at Cabo de Gata near Almeria ,we went to Marjal last week by car to have a look at the site. It is very big ,but every thing on site ,hairdresser,vet, Doctors you name it they have ,i was very impressed.Prices are good for a 60 day stay,they also run a public bus service,they phone the bus company and they swing past the site to pick up up .As you say it is new so plants and trees have to mature ,but i liked it . Cliffie


----------



## aguilas389

Camping Eco Marjal in Spain. Has it lived up to your expectations?

We have been here since 17th November so qualified for the free Sauna. Spa, Swimming pool and Gym. The site is excellent, we are paying 9 euros per night all in, I say all in because there are no electricity meters installed at present so its FREE as is the Wifi. As stated there is a supermarket, hairdresser, vet on call, doctor on call plus a large restuarant and separate large bar. There is also a "social" room where we have weekly quizzes and other functions, there is line dancing, tap dancing, craft classes, pottery classes, painting classes. We asked for aqua aerobics and now there is that once per week, in fact I reckon if you ask for something the staff do their best to supply. There are electric bikes, motor scooters and cars for hire on site plus bottled gas for sale, tennis courts, padel courts and even a mini golf course (astra turfed) Each pitch has its own water/power and dirty water drainage and there are different sized pitches to choose from. The nearby town of Catral (not Crevillente) has all you would need on a day to day basis including a very large supermarket (Hyperber) as well as a couple of smaller ones.There are a couple of the usual "Brit shops" for your overpriced UK foodstuffs plus a few English run cafe/restaurants one in particular "Longs Bar" which does amongst other things a superb English Sunday lunch. So Trevor, getting back to your question.....yes the site has lived up to expectations but I would mention that a car, bicycle, scooter, roller skates or some form of transport is recommended, you can walk into Catral its only 3 kilometres or a taxi is 5 euros each way but its best to have your own.
Mike & Marion


----------



## loddy

I have just looked at their rates, do they charge for a toad and do you add pitch+adults+dog+car, or does the pitch price include 2 adults ??

Loddy


----------



## geraldandannie

aguilas389 said:


> We have been here since 17th November so qualified for the free Sauna. Spa, Swimming pool and Gym. The site is excellent, we are paying 9 euros per night all in, I say all in because there are no electricity meters installed at present so its FREE as is the Wifi. As stated there is a supermarket, hairdresser, vet on call, doctor on call plus a large restuarant and separate large bar. There is also a "social" room where we have weekly quizzes and other functions, there is line dancing, tap dancing, craft classes, pottery classes, painting classes. We asked for aqua aerobics and now there is that once per week, in fact I reckon if you ask for something the staff do their best to supply. There are electric bikes, motor scooters and cars for hire on site plus bottled gas for sale, tennis courts, padel courts and even a mini golf course (astra turfed) Each pitch has its own water/power and dirty water drainage and there are different sized pitches to choose from. The nearby town of Catral (not Crevillente) has all you would need on a day to day basis including a very large supermarket (Hyperber) as well as a couple of smaller ones.There are a couple of the usual "Brit shops" for your overpriced UK foodstuffs plus a few English run cafe/restaurants one in particular "Longs Bar" which does amongst other things a superb English Sunday lunch. So Trevor, getting back to your question.....yes the site has lived up to expectations but I would mention that a car, bicycle, scooter, roller skates or some form of transport is recommended, you can walk into Catral its only 3 kilometres or a taxi is 5 euros each way but its best to have your own.
> Mike & Marion


Sounds brilliant, Mike&Marion. Thanks for that excellent review.

We're due to arrive on March 1st. Will you still be there? It would be lovely to see you again.

Gerald


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

The price is for 2 adults, car & caravan, or motorhome, extra for a dog, I am not sure about a toad, if it is the same as Marjal Guardamar, I don't think they bother charging for a toad, as you can leave it in the car park, which is free, someone who is at the new site no doubt will let you know.

Cavaqueen


----------



## TM59

Sounds fantastic especially when you factor in the sun and the wine.

To Mike and Marion excellent review, just what I was hoping for.

Trevor


----------



## aguilas389

[quote="We're due to arrive on March 1st. Will you still be there? It would be lovely to see you again.Gerald[/quote]

Hi both, no unfortunately we will be leaving here on February 27 in order to get to the UK, get the van MOT'd & taxed, check on our rental caravans in Wales and then get back to France for a months holiday before our 6 month working stint for French Freedom Holidays at St Jean du Mont. Still discovering the local towns here, cycled to Callosa today around 10 kilometres away, nice town set right under a mountain. Plenty of shops even manged to get a 16Gb micro sd card I needed for my bikecam, Chinese menu of the day 5 euros for 3 courses and a coffee or sweet which sorted lunch before the journey back. The other thing I forgot to mention is, that there is a Caravan/Motorhome outlet in Elche (14k away) that stocks most things that can break/go wrong whilst away from home, www.caravanas-cruz.com had to walk round with my hands in my pockets when we went to have a look 'cos they stock all those things you never knew you needed!
Marion & Mike


----------



## grasscutter

We pulled in last night en-route to Benidorm after being in Portugal. After the state of the Orbitur campsites what a pleasure to be here.Large clean pitches with all facilities on the pitch ie,water,electric,waste and TV. Free wi-fi and toilet facilities that would not disgrace the Savoy. There is some noise from the nearby AP7 but it did quieten down overnight. There is ongoing work on the site but it should not disturb anyone.
To sum it up probably the best site we have ever stayed on apart from the location.


----------



## DJP

Marion & Mike

Glad you are enjoying your stay at Marjal. I had some reports from friends staying there recently that they found the noise from the motorway a little obtrusive and as you said it is a bit remote without any public transport.


----------



## JohnH

We have been here for about two weeks now and love the site. We have just moved from the first row which was where they have started putting in the base material for a new set of bungalows. They start at 8 a.m. and finish at about 7 p.m. so the noise close to the building works was not acceptable. We went to reception and they even offered to get some of their staff to help us move our awning etc. Apart from that I could not fault the site or it's facilities.
You do need transport although once a week I take my van out and do a big shop in Elche at Carrefour.
Went to the camping shop yesterday to get some "toilet blue". Smashing place with a very good English speaking salesman. Also bought a figure of 8 to connect the awning at the same time.
Not heard about public transport but car hire is very cheap here out of season and again, reception will help.
John


----------



## celticspirit

*marjal costa blanca*

We have been here for 10 days, it was an ideal site to have friends staying for the week. We hired a car from the reception, 90 euros for the week, prices start from 70 euros for the week or 25 euros for a day
at this time of the year.We leave tomorrow but if we come this way again we will def revisit. Facilities are good, pitches are a good size, the staff are very friendly and go out of their way to help.Also while visiting this site have a meal at Casa Harrys, a spanish restaurant in the nearest village San Felipe Neri. The food and service are excellent, not to be missed.


----------



## mikebeaches

JohnH said:


> Not heard about public transport but car hire is very cheap here out of season and again, reception will help.
> John


Indeed, I don't think I've ever seen such low car hire prices before.

EG Book through Holiday Autos www.holidayautos.co.uk for 7 days from 1st February at Alicante - £26 for a Ford Ka, or similar for the week! All insurance included, except an excess of less than €100 euro.


----------



## Wizzo

I have to agree that it is an excellent site - we were there in November and the staff are very good. Yes it is huge and the pitches are very good BUT just one word of warning the pitches are finished in sand and in places, obviously to level them out, the sand can be at least 2 feet thick. This may not be a problem most of the time but if it rains then it can be awfully soft and difficult to get on and off.

JohnW


----------



## tonka

Great reports.. Can't wait to visit.
We plan to be there on 5th march as there is a rally with a forum group and also one with the mcc.... Good news on the car hire etc...

Any fact member there 5 - 15th March see you there..


----------



## compassrose

Hi. Will be there from 6th to 17th Feb and so these previous comments are very encouraging. I was wondering if there are any recommended day trips in the local area? Will have a scooter to get around on.

David


----------



## geraldandannie

tonka said:


> Any fact member there 5 - 15th March see you there..


Yup  We're actually booked in for the whole of March - our first long-term stay on one site. Should be interesting :wink:

One question for those with experience - we shall be bringing bikes, and I'm not sure at the moment whether to bring my road bike (skinny tyres etc) or the off-road one. Are there tarmac roads from the site entrance?

TIA

Gerald


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

My husbands goes bike riding regularly here, Marjal, and so do a few from the new site, I have just asked him what bike you should bring and he said it should be the road bikes, as he believes it is illegal to go off road in Spain, and there are plenty of tarmac roads around the site, hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## C7KEN

I am just about to go out on my regular 65km bike ride starting from the bike shop at quesada. we go all over this area including stopping in to the new marjal for coffee sometimes or little spanish cafes . its not illegal to go offroad as the best places to ride are round the lakes along the camino's etc. Hardly a vehicle on the camino except those picking up the fruit and veg harvest. Roads here have a white line at the side keep within this white line and you should be safe as the cars are supposed to keep 1.5 metres away from the line on the road side . the spanish know this but not everyone is spanish so the tourists can get a bit close but like everything else its just be carefull. After all cycling is bigger here than in the UK. So anyone wanting to come out with our group 10am outside the bike shop in Quesada every Wednesday. On Saturdays another fitter group do a 150km ride but I just do my normal daily 27km's with a mountain bike saracen Zen 2 many in our group have hybrid 29ers which are ideal for here. We average 20km per hour so not too severe


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for your feedback, CQ and Ken. I've used mapmyride to create a couple of loops from Marjal, and although there are a hatfull of roundabouts, everything looks pretty good.

Road bike it is, then 

Gerald


----------



## C7KEN

You will be OK biking here gerald
I just got back from my bike ride 61.8 km and the first part was from Quesada to La Finca golf that long hill that never seems to end. then it was all around Almoradi and Algorfa then on the camino from the far side of Algorfa to Guardamar passing Camping Marjal on the way to La Marina for our coffee and toasted tea cake then off again thro San Fulgencio, Rojales and home to rest the legs. So anyone staying at Guardamar Marjal just come out of the site turn right and right again and you can ride traffic free (mainly) thro Rojales to Algorfa following the path of the river segura , its better on a bike equipped for dirt roads but my bike has all terrain tyres slick in the centre with knobblies round the edge and coped fine. Now I need a good woman to give me a rub down (or better still a bad woman  )


----------



## loddy

We arrived today for 16 days, very large site and I think the facilities will be stretched if it ever fills up. Don't think everything is free, those who booked early got fantastic deals but those arriving now just remember. to use the Spa/ Gym is €14 per adult per session and to use the indoor pool is €7.50 per adult per session. It can work out expensive

Loddy


----------



## 5bells

Thanks for that info Loddy, we were thinking about staying there but theres no way we are paying 15 EUROS for the pair of us to swim. : 8O 

We like to swim most days and at that rate theres no way we will be paying that site a visit, all singing and dancing as it might be.  

Incidentally can anyone tell me if the other marjal is as ludicrously expensive.

Ray


----------



## loddy

Yes


----------



## 5bells

Have been looking at the ACSI bumph on the old marjal and it indicates that the indoor pool is not extra.

Also looked at their website and it has gym and pool as included, so maybe the old marjal is the better bet for us swimmers,  hang on there must be a catch it cant be that simple surely :? 

Ray


----------



## tonka

We may go to the old marjal for a week prior to arriving at the new one. It's in the Acsi book at 16 euro and I understand gym and pool are included..
The leisure costs at new marjal sound stupid!! Won't be getting my cash..


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

The pool ang gym at the old Marjal are included in the price, even when you stay with ACSI.

With regards to the new site, the pool & gym were included if you booked early, as many did, due to the rate on the new site being a lot lower than here, and their being free electric, wifi & outdoor pool boules etc, the new site works out a lot cheaper for the ones who stay there a long time, especially when they booked early.

Some pitches are available on the old site from time to time but not many, as soon as someone leaves they fill up again, however after easter this should change, as many long termers move off.

A lot of people never use the gym or pool, so the new site works out cheaper for them.

I hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## loddy

On the new site they will only accept ACSI for the smallest plot, I think it's called comfort, big enough for a eurobox but a squeeze for anything bigger

Loddy


----------



## loddy

Another problem with the new site is you are surrounded by brits who invite you out for lunch and after make you drink copious amounts of red liquid     

Loddy :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## StanDup

We were looking at both Marjal's and emailed the Eco site for the Gym / Spa price. They replied -

"..........Our gym has different options to pay: 
Per day 8€ (gym+spa) 
Voucher of 12 sessions 65€, 
or you can take a monthly rate of 35€ "

We didn't think that €35 pp pm was too bad...... but as Cavaqueen said, the additional fee made the cost of the two sites broadly the same.

In the end, we turned up at the coastal site without a booking on Saturday and managed to get a pitch. It's about full, but people are coming and going all the time. First impressions ......  

Just back from the Gym 8O and off for a shower. 

Overcast at the moment, but the forecast looks good mid week onwards.

Barry and Ruth


----------



## aguilas389

loddy said:


> Another problem with the new site is you are surrounded by brits who invite you out for lunch and after make you drink copious amounts of red liquid
> 
> Loddy :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Hey I was the one who didn't wake up 'till 1100 and then had to leave my head in bed for another hour and you told me that was sparking water that you kept pouring out for me so where did all those empty wine bottles come from that I saw outside your van this morning. Anyway who did take me home last night.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi again,

I have been to reception here (Guardamar) to ask about the rumour
that they were going to start charging for the gym if you stay on ACSI, and was told that they are not going to charge.

With regards to the pitches, they are mostly 90 square meter pitches here, the same size are called comfort on the new site.

They cost from 35euros for a day if you stay just for 1 or 2 days, down to 11.22 euros per day if you stay for six months at Guardamar, and from 25 euros for 1 or 2 days, down to 10 euros per day on the new site, so the new site is cheaper, and they are offering a discount of 15% for long termers if you book this month, which brings it down to 8 1/2 euros per day.

The rate of 35 euros per month for the gym and spa at the new site is correct, so even with paying for the gym it is still cheaper than here, unless you are using ACSI, which is the same cost on both sites, but you get the gym free here.

Also on the new site you get free electric.

I hope this helps clear things up

Cavaqueen


----------



## loddy

aguilas389 said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem with the new site is you are surrounded by brits who invite you out for lunch and after make you drink copious amounts of red liquid
> 
> Loddy :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I was the one who didn't wake up 'till 1100 and then had to leave my head in bed for another hour and you told me that was sparking water that you kept pouring out for me so where did all those empty wine bottles come from that I saw outside your van this morning. Anyway who did take me home last night.
Click to expand...

Have you found your shoes yet ????

Loddy


----------



## loddy

Here at ECO it's open to the public for a small fee, and there is no gym, pool, tennis court, 6 a side football, or spa within 20 miles so the facilities are well used by the locals, it will get very busy

Loddy


----------



## loddy

And another thing, they have a Public Address system, and guess what they use it 8O . it's like being in a episode of Hi de Hi. Also they have tinny piped music in the public areas, so you sit outside near the bar for a quiet beer and you are bombarded buy continual music with the occasional Ruth Madock impersonator .

Loddy


----------



## Marjal

For your information, it is now official that Crevillente's town council will develop a cycling paths network connecting our site with the town center, El Hondo Nature Park, the village of San Felipe, el Realengo and Crevillente's train station. It will be 17,5 km and it will be properly signaled.

I guess it will be ready after the summer

Cheers

RaimonNews


----------

